# Orieon Reeper



## reddog5 (Aug 8, 2011)

Anyone have one? I bought mine in Sealy and love it! Would love to talk about long term users


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

How fast and how much is it?


----------



## reddog5 (Aug 8, 2011)

65 MPH, 40 MPG, $13,500.00........I don't run that fast, and love the 5 speed. But it's street legal.......


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Never seen one, looks cool.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

I looked online late last night and they have a turbo model that's rated at 110 HP. I think the standard model was like 65 HP or so, I really like them. It would be a cool beach cruiser.


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

I looked at the at that lot one day. Very similar to the Joyner which have great reviews online. It looked like a load of fun!


----------

